# MY NEW TERN FROM ASH



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's my new 6" Tern (yellow natt) from Ash. Be prepared for a lot of pics. Even though he was stressed out his yellow is still magnificent. What a fish!!! You rule Ash!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

recooping in bucket.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

face shot of him in tank by himself


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

side shot


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

a shoaling pic, look how yellow even though he's stressed.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

last pic. let me know what you think.


----------



## 808homegrown (Sep 4, 2003)

sweet looking p's







... look like u got a nice setup. how bout a full tank shot?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Certainly a nice pick up...looks very healthy and shoaling fine...congrats...







!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks guys. I will take a full tank shot later.

Joe


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice pickup the tern looks really healthy and good sized! How is he eating for you?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Outie said:


> Nice pickup the tern looks really healthy and good sized! How is he eating for you?


 He already has chowed down major on the beefheart, way more than the rest are eating. I have faith that he will sprout pretty fast. Here's a full tank shot.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here are two pics showing his super freakin YELLOW now that the stress has worn off.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

2


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

ok one last one i swear.

Joe


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

very nice ..another satisfied customer form ash.................


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Nice looking group!! That last shot really shows the differance between the reds and Ternetzi color. Nice shots


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great color and finnage


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Nice pickup!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Swet! He looks just like mine.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

nice pick up


----------



## peter101 (Oct 5, 2003)

how much did u pay for that beut?


----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

dam looking good!


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

Awsome bro!!!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice piCK up


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

Nice natt with spilo colors!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

peter101 said:


> how much did u pay for that beut?


 Thanks for the kind words everyone. He cost me $100 and was well worth it. Ash picked me out a kick ass tern like i asked for and had it delivered at exactly the time we agreed on. He is a huge eater. He is absolutely bloated right now on shrimp and he ate beefheart earlier today. If he keeps this up he'll be as big as Naraku in no time









Joe


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

very nice pickup......he has nice colour


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, beautiful fish, Joe









Great addition to your collection of awesome pygo's









Keep us posted, and please, keep 'spamming' PFury with your cool pics


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good pics joe.
the tern looks in good condition and well kept.
nice one
dixon


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Wow, beautiful fish, Joe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Jonas and Dixon. Jonas you can bet i will keep on "spamming" away. I love to take pictures of my fish :laugh:

Joe


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Really nice pics and fish you got there!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks FT :smile:

Joe


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice fish man!!!, ternetzi are very cool fish. It took a month but mine eats like a friggin madman now. Also they turn a greyish blue when they get older, it looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks raptor. i can't wait for him to get as big as my caribe. he has a funny shaped jaw which makes him pretty unique (it dips in the middle you can see it in that one pic). he eats like a monster. consuming a chunk of beefheart and 3 shrimp in a single feeding. he ate twice as much as my caribe and he's 2" smaller. he was so fat he had to rest on the bottom. if he keeps it up he'll be a huge ass beast in no time. maybe some day he'll be as big as your Piraya


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Genin said:


> thanks raptor. i can't wait for him to get as big as my caribe. he has a funny shaped jaw which makes him pretty unique (it dips in the middle you can see it in that one pic). he eats like a monster. consuming a chunk of beefheart and 3 shrimp in a single feeding. he ate twice as much as my caribe and he's 2" smaller. he was so fat he had to rest on the bottom. if he keeps it up he'll be a huge ass beast in no time. maybe some day he'll be as big as your Piraya


 That would be cool







They definately eat like som bitches :smile: If he keeps eating like that he will probably be 9 inches in a year or so. Sounds and looks like a cool fish. Congrats on the new fish.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

sweet!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks pamonster.

Joe


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Great looking tern!


----------

